

Ragic:  the cloud's answer to Microsoft Access - PaulHoule
http://www.ragic.com/

======
oaf357
It's been years since I've seen an Access database in use anywhere. I'm
curious if there is a big market for a more simplistic-ish Access replacement.
I guess we'll see.

